# SOS adolescere



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

Domande secche: se un adolescente fa fatica ad accettare il/la nuovo/a compagna dei genitori separati, come ci si comporta? Il/la nuova arrivata quale postura è bene che attui con la/il ragazzo? E se consideriamo che lo si conosca e frequenti da più di un decennio, che lo sia accolto in casa come e più di un figlio proprio da quando era piccolissimo e che ora ci si ritrovi a fronteggiare un'ostilità inedita, cosa è bene fare soprattutto alla luce del fatto che l'adolescente stesso affermi che non è affatto la persona che non gli va giù quanto il "ruolo" che riveste, perchè in fondo in fondo al cuore culla il desiderio che i propri genitori siano insieme?


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Domande secche: se un adolescente fa fatica ad accettare il/la nuovo/a compagna dei genitori separati, come ci si comporta? Il/la nuova arrivata quale postura è bene che attui con la/il ragazzo? E se consideriamo che lo si conosca e frequenti da più di un decennio, che lo sia accolto in casa come e più di un figlio proprio da quando era piccolissimo e che ora ci si ritrovi a fronteggiare un'ostilità inedita, cosa è bene fare soprattutto alla luce del fatto che l'adolescente stesso affermi che non è affatto la persona che non gli va giù quanto il "ruolo" che riveste, perchè in fondo in fondo al cuore culla il desiderio che i propri genitori siano insieme?



Ciao

da quanto sono separati i genitori? 

Spesso noto, che se i genitori hanno messo il figlio davanti ai fatti compiuti di una separazione, il figlio ha grosse difficoltà a capire che si tratta di due individui che non possono più continuare un percorso assieme e continua a desiderarli come unità. È un lavoro che va recuperato e spetta ai genitori. 


sienne


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Domande secche: se un adolescente fa fatica ad accettare il/la nuovo/a compagna dei genitori separati, come ci si comporta? Il/la nuova arrivata quale postura è bene che attui con la/il ragazzo? E se consideriamo che lo si conosca e frequenti da più di un decennio, che lo sia accolto in casa come e più di un figlio proprio da quando era piccolissimo e che ora ci si ritrovi a fronteggiare un'ostilità inedita, cosa è bene fare soprattutto alla luce del fatto che l'adolescente stesso affermi che non è affatto la persona che non gli va giù quanto il "ruolo" che riveste, perchè in fondo in fondo al cuore culla il desiderio che i propri genitori siano insieme?


Penso che dipenda da quanto i genitori sono separati e da come si siano separati e, secondo me, come si è ritrovata ad essere la/il compagna/o del genitore....
Anche se la storia che non gli giù il ruolo, mi puzza un po' di bugia....

Comunque cortesia, discrezione (tanta discrezione) e pazienza....


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da quanto sono separati i genitori?
> 
> ...


La  bambina era piccola, neanche li ricorda i genitori insieme che hanno entrambi una relazione stabile da molti anni.

Temo che il fatto che la madre sia stata lasciata, non per un'altra, e che non riesca a rassegnarsi nonostante si sia risposata,  influenzi le figlie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Penso che dipenda da quanto i genitori sono separati e da come si siano separati e, secondo me, come si è ritrovata ad essere la/il compagna/o del genitore....
> Anche se la storia che non gli giù il ruolo, mi puzza un po' di bugia....
> 
> Comunque cortesia, discrezione (tanta discrezione) e pazienza....


A domanda su cosa la infastidisce e pronta ad accettare qualsiasi risposta, risponde che non c'e' nulla in particolare che non le piaccia, solo che il padre mi ama non va bene. Credo sia convinta, come la madre, che l'altra, cioe' io, sia stata la causa della rottura del matrimonio, ma non e' così.  Ho cercato anche di dimostrarglielo come potevo e molto semplicemente e naturalmente, ma temo che non credano ne' a me ne' a mio marito. Non so che farci se e' così. ..


----------



## mistral (12 Aprile 2016)

Questo è un brutto loop.
Una mia amica si sta separando dopo decenni di sopportazione ,ne ha tutte le ragioni perché il marito è di una crudeltà mentale impressionante da sempre.É stato avvisato da lei mille volte ma lui si è sempre fatto una risata.
Non aveva assolutamente altri uomini all'orizzonte,poi casualmente ,dopo che già vivevano separati da mesi,lei incontra un suo ex vicino di casa ,separato anche lui e  cominciano a frequentarsi.Da che il marito era disposto alla separazione consensuale ,si sta andando alla giudiziale perché si è convinto di essere stato preso per i fondelli e addossa tutta la causa al nuovo arrivato.Ha trovato il modo di riscattarsi,la separazione non è a causa sua ma per il nuovo uomo della moglie.
Stessa cosa probabilmente è per questa donna,se ha convinto le figlie di ciò ,rimane solo la speranza che una volta cresciute e maturate siano in grado di ragionare ma al momento ,a questa età l'abbinata papa/figlie adolescenti e "intrusa" la vedo problematica.
Hai provato a domandare che atteggiamento hanno con il nuovo compagno della madre?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Io credo che non si debba pensare che ragazzini siano in grado di avere una tale consapevolezza di sé e dei propri sentimenti da poterli comunicare chiaramente.
Per dire un ragazzo potrebbe dire che non vuole il nuovo compagno convinto mentre la risposta che vorrebbe avere è "invece io ti voglio, ma non sostituisco tuo padre".


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Questo è un brutto loop.
> Una mia amica si sta separando dopo decenni di sopportazione ,ne ha tutte le ragioni perché il marito è di una crudeltà mentale impressionante da sempre.É stato avvisato da lei mille volte ma lui si è sempre fatto una risata.
> Non aveva assolutamente altri uomini all'orizzonte,poi casualmente ,dopo che già vivevano separati da mesi,lei incontra un suo ex vicino di casa ,separato anche lui e  cominciano a frequentarsi.Da che il marito era disposto alla separazione consensuale ,si sta andando alla giudiziale perché si è convinto di essere stato preso per i fondelli e addossa tutta la causa al nuovo arrivato.Ha trovato il modo di riscattarsi,la separazione non è a causa sua ma per il nuovo uomo della moglie.
> Stessa cosa probabilmente è per questa donna,se ha convinto le figlie di ciò ,rimane solo la speranza che una volta cresciute e maturate siano in grado di ragionare ma al momento ,a questa età l'abbinata papa/figlie adolescenti e "intrusa" la vedo problematica.
> Hai provato a domandare che atteggiamento hanno con il nuovo compagno della madre?



Col marito della madre stessa solfa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che non si debba pensare che ragazzini siano in grado di avere una tale consapevolezza di sé e dei propri sentimenti da poterli comunicare chiaramente.
> Per dire un ragazzo potrebbe dire che non vuole il nuovo compagno convinto mentre la risposta che vorrebbe avere è "invece io ti voglio, ma non sostituisco tuo padre".



Non so se lei faccia la sovrapposizione con la figura materna nonostante io non mi sia mai posta come tale. Per carita'. So qual e' il mio posto e onestamente e modestamente ho ben poco da rimproverarmi. Nonostante l'atteggiamento ostico che mi ritrovo a fronteggiare conservo una postura adulta ed equilibrata, comprensiva ed accogliente. Il punto e' che non funziona, anzi se possibile fomenta ancor di piu', dunque mi stavo chiedendo se non fosse il caso di trattarla come farei con un adulto, tipo non imporre la mia compresenza e bloccare quanto faccio di "pratico" per lei, a tutto tondo, tanto per dimostrarle che nulla cade dal cielo per grazia divina e che nulla le e' dovuto da una persona che ha iniziato a considerare estranea. Se e' quello che desidera posso accontentarla senza problemi. Dovrei?


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so se lei faccia la sovrapposizione con la figura materna nonostante io non mi sia mai posta come tale. Per carita'. So qual e' il mio posto e onestamente e modestamente ho ben poco da rimproverarmi. Nonostante l'atteggiamento ostico che mi ritrovo a fronteggiare conservo una postura adulta ed equilibrata, comprensiva ed accogliente. Il punto e' che non funziona, anzi se possibile fomenta ancor di piu', dunque mi stavo chiedendo se non fosse il caso di trattarla come farei con un adulto, tipo non imporre la mia compresenza e bloccare quanto faccio di "pratico" per lei, a tutto tondo, tanto per dimostrarle che nulla cade dal cielo per grazia divina e che nulla le e' dovuto da una persona che ha iniziato a considerare estranea. Se e' quello che desidera posso accontentarla senza problemi. Dovrei?



No, per me non dovresti.
Potrebbe essere dovuto ad altro, un malessere suo dovuto all'eta', anche i nostri figli passano periodi in  cui non sai piu'   come prenderli eppure sono nostri, e facciamo l'impossibile per loro.
Se ricordo bene ne avevi gia accennato ed e' un peperino di suo.

Io continuerei a fare per lei quello che facevi prima, le passera'. Che intervenga il padre  se esagera.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, per me non dovresti.
> Potrebbe essere dovuto ad altro, un malessere suo dovuto all'eta', anche i nostri figli passano periodi in  cui non sai piu'   come prenderli eppure sono nostri, e mpossibile per loro.
> Se ricordo bene ne avevi gia accennato ed e' un peperino di suo.
> 
> Io continuerei a fare per lei quello che facevi prima, le passera'. Che intervenga il padre  se esagera.



Ricordi bene; purtroppo le cose non sono migliorate, anzi. Addirittura si e' inventata cose di sana pianta e ormai il rapporto si riduce a sue richieste di vario genere, dialogo zero. Per sentirmi rispondere cazzate o bugie palesi ormai evito anche di intavolare qualsiasi discorso. Aspetto che le passi, e va bene, ma cosa le insegno con un atteggiamento che lei percepisce,  immagino, come remissivo? Che le persone si possono usare in certe situazioni? Che i figli di separati possono spadroneggiare nelle vite degli altri perche' sono in debito con la vita stessa?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so se lei faccia la sovrapposizione con la figura materna nonostante io non mi sia mai posta come tale. Per carita'. So qual e' il mio posto e onestamente e modestamente ho ben poco da rimproverarmi. Nonostante l'atteggiamento ostico che mi ritrovo a fronteggiare conservo una postura adulta ed equilibrata, comprensiva ed accogliente. Il punto e' che non funziona, anzi se possibile fomenta ancor di piu', dunque mi stavo chiedendo se non fosse il caso di trattarla come farei con un adulto, tipo non imporre la mia compresenza e bloccare quanto faccio di "pratico" per lei, a tutto tondo, tanto per dimostrarle che nulla cade dal cielo per grazia divina e che nulla le e' dovuto da una persona che ha iniziato a considerare estranea. Se e' quello che desidera posso accontentarla senza problemi. Dovrei?


Veramente io ho detto che è più probabile il contrario.
Neanche da adulti vediamo chiaramente noi e le situazioni.
Come può un ragazzino o una ragazzina controllare i propri pensieri e sentimenti? Se la relazione oggettivamente l'ha tenuta lontana dal padre come potrebbe non nutrire risentimento?
Deve soprattutto essere rassicurata di non essere così indegna d'amore da aver causato l'allontanamento e che non è in suo potere ricomporre la coppia genitoriale.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io che è più probabile il contrario.
> Neanche da adulti vediamo chiaramente noi e le situazioni.
> Come può un ragazzino o una ragazzina controllare i propri pensieri e sentimenti? Se la relazione oggettivamente l'ha tenuta lontana dal padre come potrebbe non nutrire risentimento?
> Deve soprattutto essere rassicurata di non essere così indegna d'amore da aver causato l'allontanamento e che non è in suo potere ricomporre la coppia genitoriale.



Allora non ho capito cosa hai detto prima. Ti rileggo domani con calma.

Comunque il giusto lavoro da fare con i figli, come giustamente fai notare tu, va fatto soprattutto dai genitori secondo me. Se risentimento e' fisiologico che provi, e' normale che sia tutto riversato su qualcuno che ne' l'ha messa al mondo, ne' e' in alcun modo responsabile delle scelte dei suoi genitori? Perche' un'estranea (a questo punto) deve fare da parafulmine mentre tutti gli altri sono salvi?


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La  bambina era piccola, neanche li ricorda i genitori insieme che hanno entrambi una relazione stabile da molti anni.
> 
> Temo che il fatto che la madre sia stata lasciata, non per un'altra, e che non riesca a rassegnarsi nonostante si sia risposata,  influenzi le figlie.



Ciao

come lo dimostra, se posso chiedere, la madre che ancora non si è rassegnata? Dopo tanti anni poi. 
Se così fosse, fa vivere le figlie in una situazione ambigua a casa propria. Con suo marito hanno un buon rapporto? 

Per quanto riguarda te, se le cause stanno in questi aspetti, non puoi fare gran che. Spetta assolutamente ai genitori di mettersi assieme e collaborare nella stessa direzione. Tu puoi solo porre dei limiti. I tuoi limiti che vanno rispettati, con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo per il suo malessere. È un'aspetto che esula dal fatto di essere madre, estranea o quello che sia. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito cosa hai detto prima. Ti rileggo domani con calma.
> 
> Comunque il giusto lavoro da fare con i figli, come giustamente fai notare tu, va fatto soprattutto dai genitori secondo me. Se risentimento e' fisiologico che provi, e' normale che sia tutto riversato su qualcuno che ne' l'ha messa al mondo, ne' e' in alcun modo responsabile delle scelte dei suoi genitori? Perche' un'estranea (a questo punto) deve fare da parafulmine mentre tutti gli altri sono salvi?


Perché l'unica razionale dovrebbe essere un'adolescente?!
Ognuno deve salvare se stesso e per farlo deve salvare delle immagini di riferimento, anche quando crescendo ha bisogno di differenziazione.
Chi ha subìto le scelte degli adulti è stata una bambina e adesso che sente di avere la forza per non subire esprime come può anche la rabbia di una bimba che non capiva nulla ma si è sentita abbandonata.
Non sa neanche cosa prova e perché, né tanto meno perché sente quello che sente nei confronti di ogni adulto che l'aveva fatta sentire sbagliata.
Tu non c'entri, ma la bimba non capiva.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come lo dimostra, se posso chiedere, la madre che ancora non si è rassegnata? Dopo tanti anni poi.
> Se così fosse, fa vivere le figlie in una situazione ambigua a casa propria. Con suo marito hanno un buon rapporto?
> ...


Quoto. Il limiti chiari sono un contenimento.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito cosa hai detto prima. Ti rileggo domani con calma.
> 
> Comunque il giusto lavoro da fare con i figli, come giustamente fai notare tu, va fatto soprattutto dai genitori secondo me. Se risentimento e' fisiologico che provi, e' normale che sia tutto riversato su qualcuno che ne' l'ha messa al mondo, ne' e' in alcun modo responsabile delle scelte dei suoi genitori? Perche' un'estranea (a questo punto) deve fare da parafulmine mentre tutti gli altri sono salvi?


E il padre in questo frangnte? Non dovrebbe essere lui per esempio a stabilire con chiarezza come stanno le cose?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Premetto che un adolescente ha naturale aspirazione a sperare di vedere la sua famiglia riunita, e in qualche modo deve accettare nel tempo che ciò non avverrà.

Individuare i colpevoli di un nostro disagio è altrettanto naturale, e almeno in un adolescente va compreso e in qualche modo gestito.

L unica persona emotivamente "qualificata" a spiegare almeno razionalmente la nuova situazione alla adolescente, in questo specifico contesto sembra essere la madre, che dovrebbe dirgli che nel distacco che c'è stato tu non c'entri proprio nulla.

Fatto e accertato questo, da li si parte con delle strategie di serena convivenza, che vanno a ricercare equilibri accettabili nel rispetto reciproco. 
Non c'è una strategia giusta, vanno un po provate x vedere l efficacia.

Ma non capisco se il punto precedente è avvenuto, e cioè cosa la madre ha effettivamente spiegato alla figlia circa la separazione dei genitori, e circa il tuo ruolo in questa separazione, che credo di capire sia totalmente nullo


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2016)

collaborate tu ,la madre e il padre consultandovi .


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come lo dimostra, se posso chiedere, la madre che ancora non si è rassegnata? Dopo tanti anni poi.
> Se così fosse, fa vivere le figlie in una situazione ambigua a casa propria. Con suo marito hanno un buon rapporto?
> ...


Purtroppo in questi giorni sono sempre di frettissima e non posso argomentare come vorrei. Lo farò non appena possibile.

La madre ignora totalmente, a suo dire e per quanto visto personalmente, il ruolo del marito nell'esercizio della funzione educativa delle figlie e si riferisce, anche per ogni piccola cosa, al padre che partecipa per quello che può nonostante la mancanza di convivenza. Spesso i due uomini, che hanno un buon dialogo, sono d'accordo su alcune strategie e sui metodi, ma lei, nel rapporto simbiotico che ha stabilito con le figlie, fa scelte autonome che quasi sempre vanno nella direzione di accontentare le ragazze in tutto e per tutto, senza nessun limite, senza nessun freno, senza nessun ragionamento, senza punizioni, in un tira a campare in cui loro sono le padrone che pretendono ogni soddisfazione e lei la serva che esegue. Non conosco bene i termini del rapporto col marito della madre ma deduco che sia una figura assolutamente ininfluente.

Io comprendo eccome il disagio e mai mi sono posta in posizione di contrapposizione o peggio ancora sullo stesso piano dialogico anche se qualche volta sono stata tentata, tipo quando dopo avermi ignorata bellamente e non avermi considerata di pezza, mi chiede di comprarle cose. Non mi piace essere usata, non voglio. E' un mio diritto non permetterlo, così come è un mio dovere fare tutto quanto è in mio potere per armonizzare una situazione complicata.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché l'unica razionale dovrebbe essere un'adolescente?!
> Ognuno deve salvare se stesso e per farlo deve salvare delle immagini di riferimento, anche quando crescendo ha bisogno di differenziazione.
> Chi ha subìto le scelte degli adulti è stata una bambina e adesso che sente di avere la forza per non subire esprime come può anche la rabbia di una bimba che non capiva nulla ma si è sentita abbandonata.
> Non sa neanche cosa prova e perché, né tanto meno perché sente quello che sente nei confronti di ogni adulto che l'aveva fatta sentire sbagliata.
> Tu non c'entri, ma la bimba non capiva.


Io non chiedo razionalità alla ragazza, cerco di difendere me stessa da qualcosa che sento come scorretto provando a fare ciò che è giusto per tutti, lei in primis. Perciò sto chiedendo anche consigli a voi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> collaborate tu ,la madre e il padre consultandovi .


Impossibile. Io e il padre siamo perfettamente allineati, ma la madre non mi riconosce alcun ruolo.

Esempio: la ragazza mi parla della madre come "quella deficiente/cretina di mia madre". Io le chiedo perchè ne parla in questo modo e la riprendo dolcemente cercando di farle capire che non va bene chesi riferisca a lei in codesti termini. Lei torna a casa, racconta l'episodio alla madre che telefona al padre dicendogli, urtatissima, che io non devo intromettermi e che non ho nessun diritto di dire alla ragazza cosa è giusto e cosa non lo è. Premetto che sono madre, che sono un'educatrice da 30 anni di ragazzi dell'età delle figlie e che qualcosina pure saprei di adolescenza, ma lei si urta se dico alla figlia che non la deve insultare. Dimmi tu se è normale..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2016)

A me non stupisce l'atteggiamento dell'adolescente 
In un momento in cui sono indifferenti verso i genitori lei si trova a dover rendere conto anche a qualcuno che non sia suo padre o sua madre.
Una figura adulta in più quando già due probabilmente nella sua testa sono troppe.
Non credo sia una cosa personale anzi ne sono sicura. Mio figlio ha 18 anni e l'altro 14 sono certa che chiunque fosse al fianco mio o di mio marito non sarebbe ben accetto se non totalmente fuori dalla loro vita (cosa che secondo me continua ad essere l'ideale) che sentono già "invasa" dai genitori.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

ho letto cosa hai scritto ... 

Ti consiglio di intraprendere una via tua. Nel senso, in un modo o nell'altro si tratta di costruire una relazione tra due persone: te e lei. Qualsiasi cosa venga detto contro o a favore della madre o padre, silenzio. Non ti riguarda. Quello che ti riguarda è la relazione che hai TU con lei. Lei sa benissimo che non sei sua madre. Ma sei presente. Lei si ti rivolge a te. Ma ci devono essere delle regole tra te e lei. Sta a te tentare di dirigere la nave ... tra voi due. Se non ti piace essere usata, glielo dici. E questo è una faccenda tra te e lei. 

Caspita, quanto è difficile. Mi dispiace enormemente. Per te, ma anche per lei. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto cosa hai scritto ...
> 
> ...


Si ma ci vuole sempre una stretta complicità col padre.. Nell'atteggiamento di lei..

A trovarsi spiazzati è un volo.. 
E a trovarsi isolati in piccole ma fastidiose situazioni, altrettanto


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma ci vuole sempre una stretta complicità col padre.. Nell'atteggiamento di lei..
> 
> A trovarsi spiazzati è un volo..
> E a trovarsi isolati in piccole ma fastidiose situazioni, altrettanto



Ciao

certo, che con il padre bisogna trovare una via. È implicito. 

Ma non va dimenticato che i ragazzi sono anche tanto furbi e intelligenti. Sanno cosa dire a chi e come, per raggiungere i propri fini e dare sfogo al proprio malessere. Non sono solo vittime. E hanno bisogno dei limiti. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che con il padre bisogna trovare una via. È implicito.
> 
> ...


Certo!
Il problema è se i limiti glieli da Mary che è fra vari fuochi, e a un bel momento arriva il suo uomo (padre) e gli dice: certo anche tu.. Hai un po esagerato.. Suvvia, in fondo è una ragazzina...."

E li ti trovi col cerino in mano...


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> Il problema è se i limiti glieli da Mary che è fra vari fuochi, e a un bel momento arriva il suo uomo (padre) e gli dice: certo anche tu.. Hai un po esagerato.. Suvvia, in fondo è una ragazzina...."
> 
> E li ti trovi col cerino in mano...



Ciao

certe regole vanno stabilite prima tra gli adulti, e cioè che non si discute davanti alla ragazza. 
Se glielo dice in privato, è tutt'altra storia. Ma Mary ha da gestire un SUO legame con la ragazza. 
E su questo poserei il focus. Cioè, "io per te ci sono, sempre. Ma non usarmi". 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Impossibile. Io e il padre siamo perfettamente allineati,* ma la madre non mi riconosce alcun ruolo.*
> 
> Esempio: la ragazza mi parla della madre come "quella deficiente/cretina di mia madre". Io le chiedo perchè ne parla in questo modo e la riprendo dolcemente cercando di farle capire che non va bene chesi riferisca a lei in codesti termini. Lei torna a casa, racconta l'episodio alla madre che telefona al padre dicendogli, urtatissima, che io non devo intromettermi e che non ho nessun diritto di dire alla ragazza cosa è giusto e cosa non lo è. Premetto che sono madre, che sono un'educatrice da 30 anni di ragazzi dell'età delle figlie e che qualcosina pure saprei di adolescenza, ma lei si urta se dico alla figlia che non la deve insultare. Dimmi tu se è normale..


dovrà farlo.
a mio parere il benessere e l'equilibrio dei figli è sempre una priorità davanti alla quale rancori verso i coniugi passano senz'altro in secondo piano .padre e madre devono ragionare su questo per poi cercare collaborazione di giudizio con i due nuovi rispettivi partners.
pretendiamo che questi ragazzi si adattino a tutto ma è comprensibile che siano disorientati


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non stupisce l'atteggiamento dell'adolescente
> In un momento in cui sono indifferenti verso i genitori lei si trova a dover rendere conto anche a qualcuno che non sia suo padre o sua madre.
> Una figura adulta in più quando già due probabilmente nella sua testa sono troppe.
> Non credo sia una cosa personale anzi ne sono sicura. Mio figlio ha 18 anni e l'altro 14 sono certa che chiunque fosse al fianco mio o di mio marito non sarebbe ben accetto se non totalmente fuori dalla loro vita (cosa che secondo me continua ad essere l'ideale) che sentono già "invasa" dai genitori.


guarda che se apparentemente pensano all"invasione" dall'altra attingono (e ne hanno bisogno assoluto) sicurezza e protezione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questi giorni sono sempre di frettissima e non posso argomentare come vorrei. Lo farò non appena possibile.
> 
> La madre ignora totalmente, a suo dire e per quanto visto personalmente, il ruolo del marito nell'esercizio della funzione educativa delle figlie e si riferisce, anche per ogni piccola cosa, al padre che partecipa per quello che può nonostante la mancanza di convivenza. Spesso i due uomini, che hanno un buon dialogo, sono d'accordo su alcune strategie e sui metodi, ma lei, nel rapporto simbiotico che ha stabilito con le figlie, fa scelte autonome che quasi sempre vanno nella direzione di accontentare le ragazze in tutto e per tutto, senza nessun limite, senza nessun freno, senza nessun ragionamento, senza punizioni, in un tira a campare in cui loro sono le padrone che pretendono ogni soddisfazione e lei la serva che esegue. Non conosco bene i termini del rapporto col marito della madre ma deduco che sia una figura assolutamente ininfluente.
> 
> Io comprendo eccome il disagio e mai mi sono posta in posizione di contrapposizione o peggio ancora sullo stesso piano dialogico anche se qualche volta sono stata tentata, tipo quando dopo avermi ignorata bellamente e non avermi considerata di pezza, mi chiede di comprarle cose. Non mi piace essere usata, non voglio. E' un mio diritto non permetterlo, così come è un mio dovere fare tutto quanto è in mio potere per armonizzare una situazione complicata.


Scusa ma è tuo marito che deve mediare tra la figlia e la madre e stabilire regole.
È naturale che se la madre non ha alcuna autorevolezza la ragazza sia combattuta tra il provocare te per sminuirti  (e salvare la madre) e provocare la madre rendendola almeno in un modo assurdo e isterico predominante rispetto a te.
Ogni tuo intervento, perfino quelli a tutela della figura della madre, fanno risaltare la tua autorevolezza, sminuendo implicitamente la madre che fa la figura di una incapace. Ma è una cosa irrisolvibile. Purtroppo la mamma è quella.


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io ho detto che è più probabile il contrario.
> Neanche da adulti vediamo chiaramente noi e le situazioni.
> Come può un ragazzino o una ragazzina controllare i propri pensieri e sentimenti? Se la relazione oggettivamente l'ha tenuta lontana dal padre come potrebbe non nutrire risentimento?
> Deve soprattutto essere rassicurata di non essere così indegna d'amore da aver causato l'allontanamento e che non è in suo potere ricomporre la coppia genitoriale.


quando mi separai,  mio figlio aveva 4 anni.

ricordo che la sua insegnante dell'asilo mi disse: deve trovare  lei le parole per dar voce al suo dolore per fargli  "sentire" che è amato e desiderato e che non  è colpa sua se voi non state più insieme. 

È stato un lavoro durato qualche anno. Ma ha funzionato. Quando mio figlio ha attraversato il difficile periodo dell'adolescenza abbiamo potuto lavorare sulle questioni "vere" dell'adolescenza e sulle difficoltà di modificare la natura del nostro rapporto e del suo rapporto con mio marito. 
È stata dura, ma non ci siamo persi e lui non ha perso nessuno.


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma è tuo marito che deve mediare tra la figlia e la madre e stabilire regole.
> È naturale che se la madre non ha alcuna autorevolezza la ragazza sia combattuta tra il provocare te per sminuirti  (e salvare la madre) e provocare la madre rendendola almeno in un modo assurdo e isterico predominante rispetto a te.
> Ogni tuo intervento, perfino quelli a tutela della figura della madre, fanno risaltare la tua autorevolezza, sminuendo implicitamente la madre che fa la figura di una incapace. Ma è una cosa irrisolvibile. Purtroppo la mamma è quella.



Splendido e illuminante intervento.

grazie


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E il padre in questo frangnte? Non dovrebbe essere lui per esempio a stabilire con chiarezza come stanno le cose?



Il padre, sia su richiesta che spontaneamente, racconta come sono andate le cose tra lui e la sua ex (senza scendere in troppi dettagli e senza sminuire, giustamente, troppo la madre); non cerca di portare l'acqua al suo mulino perche' non avrebbe senso ed e' sempre disponibile al dialogo affermando come puo' l'estraneita' dei figli circa la separazione e la verita' per quanto riguarda noi.  Ha avuto un momento di buio col tradimento nei miei confronti che si e' riverberato in qualche modo anche sulle figlie (comunque era un uomo distratto e preso dal suo) di cui  e' consapevole... Certo se la ex lo sapesse farebbe salti di gioia, credo, perche'  a me sembra che lei sia proprio infastidita dal fatto che mio marito parli di me e dei miei figli come della sua famiglia. Ho letto dei messaggi in cui lei gli chiede ancora, dopo tanti anni, come abbia potuto lasciare una famiglia "vera" per un surrogato, saltando a pie' pari ogni passaggio conflittuale tra loro, il fatto che lei si sia risposata e che io sono venuta a giochi conclusi tra loro, con un'ostinazione cieca che mi lascia basita. 
Tutto cio' tra l'altro viene fuori da un po' di tempo; le bambine le ho avute con me dai tempi della materna anche per lunghi periodi e ricevevo solo complimenti per quanto stavano bene con noi, per quanto erano serene e bla bla. Mi viene da pensare che finche' ero funzionale e utile praticamente,  andavo bene; ora che non "servo" perche' le ragazze sono autonome, pesa la mia esistenza. Per fortuna i ragazzi si amano e si considerano addirittura  fratelli, quindi comunque qualcosa di buono si e' riuscito a trasmettere.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Le famiglie dove tutto si risolve con una chiacchierata e una risata finale esistono solo nei telefilm. Noi non siamo né i Bradford, né i Cunningham e ci dobbiamo vivere tutte le difficoltà 
:abbraccio:

È difficile anche per noi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary... Ma ha ragione porca troia. Ma vorrei vedere un adolescente sano che con quattro figure genitoriali e due famiglie nelle quali magari ci sono pure regole diverse che non mordesse il freno. Già si fa una fatica boia ad accettare le imposizioni di due genitori figuriamoci quattro. Il suo dovere per crescere é tentare di affrancarsi dai genitori il vostro è di tenere fissi i paletti. Siete pure in netta superiorità numerica non lamentatevi!


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

mi sto seriamente preoccupando; mio figlio gia' dice che siamo pesanti adesso, a 10 anni...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi sto seriamente preoccupando; mio figlio gia' dice che siamo pesanti adesso, a 10 anni...


Copia i personaggi dei telefilm. Stroncalo subito, pensa se no che vi dirà a 15.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mary... Ma ha ragione porca troia. Ma vorrei vedere un adolescente sano che con quattro figure genitoriali e due famiglie nelle quali magari ci sono pure regole diverse che non mordesse il freno. Già si fa una fatica boia ad accettare le imposizioni di due genitori figuriamoci quattro. Il suo dovere per crescere é tentare di affrancarsi dai genitori il vostro è di tenere fissi i paletti. Siete pure in netta superiorità numerica non lamentatevi!



Che le figure di riferimento siano in numero eccessivo visto che la madre tira in mezzo anche il suo di padre ad ogni pie' sospinto, lo vado dicendo da sempre e  ho cercato di non pormi mai come colei che detta regole che non siano condivise dagli altri, ci mancherebbe. Eppero' esisto, non sono un burattino ne' un bancomat vivente e almeno in casa mia alcune regole elementari tipo dare il buongiorno e la buonanotte o non lasciare le proprie mutande a terra aspettando che qualcuno le raccatti, avro' il diritto almeno di enunciarle? Il problema e' che i paletti non sono condivisi dai genitori, cioe' per uno non esistono e per l'altro, che pero' non convive con la ragazza, andrebbero messi ma non puo' farlo praticamente. Io e il padre siamo d'accordo su tutto quanto la riguarda, ne parliamo tra noi e con lei, cosa che credo infastidisca (l'accordo) sia lei che la madre.



Poi rispondo a tutti gli altri spunti molto interessanti che mi state fornendo. Grazie.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che le figure di riferimento siano in numero eccessivo visto che la madre tira in mezzo anche il suo di padre ad ogni pie' sospinto, lo vado dicendo da sempre e  ho cercato di non pormi mai come colei che detta regole che non siano condivise dagli altri, ci mancherebbe. Eppero' esisto, non sono un burattino ne' un bancomat vivente e almeno in casa mia alcune regole elementari tipo dare il buongiorno e la buonanotte o non lasciare le proprie mutande a terra aspettando che qualcuno le raccatti, avro' il diritto almeno di enunciarle? Il problema e' che i paletti non sono condivisi dai genitori, cioe' per uno non esistono e per l'altro, che pero' non convive con la ragazza, andrebbero messi ma non puo' farlo praticamente. Io e il padre siamo d'accordo su tutto quanto la riguarda, ne parliamo tra noi e con lei, cosa che credo infastidisca (l'accordo) sia lei che la madre.
> 
> 
> 
> Poi rispondo a tutti gli altri spunti molto interessanti che mi state fornendo. Grazie.


Gli accordi sono la teoria..
Il lavoro sporco sul campo è la pratica.. E magari mi riferisco a situazioni che ho visto io, e saranno lontane anni luce dalla tua realtà, ma è bene a ogni evenienza "sporcarsi" prudentemente il giusto, con la figlia del proprio partner...

Per la salute di voi come coppia intendo.

La gestione dei figli è fonte di screzi anche tra i 2 legittimi genitori... Figuriamoci i possibili pericoli qui.

Spero di non venir frainteso nel mio intento benevolo di dare un semplice spunto di riflessione..


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che le figure di riferimento siano in numero eccessivo visto che la madre tira in mezzo anche il suo di padre ad ogni pie' sospinto, lo vado dicendo da sempre e  ho cercato di non pormi mai come colei che detta regole che non siano condivise dagli altri, ci mancherebbe. Eppero' esisto, non sono un burattino ne' un bancomat vivente e almeno in casa mia alcune regole elementari tipo dare il buongiorno e la buonanotte o non lasciare le proprie mutande a terra aspettando che qualcuno le raccatti, avro' il diritto almeno di enunciarle? Il problema e' che i paletti non sono condivisi dai genitori, cioe' per uno non esistono e per l'altro, che pero' non convive con la ragazza, andrebbero messi ma non puo' farlo praticamente. Io e il padre siamo d'accordo su tutto quanto la riguarda, ne parliamo tra noi e con lei, cosa che credo infastidisca (l'accordo) sia lei che la madre.
> 
> 
> 
> Poi rispondo a tutti gli altri spunti molto interessanti che mi state fornendo. Grazie.



Si ma non è un problema suo se gli adulti non sono coerenti e uniti tra loro nel darle una educazione. Il problema è il vostro. Il suo mestiere adesso é cercare di fare solo quel cazzo che le pare. Il vostro è non consentirlo. Se foste in due e non foste uniti sarebbe lo stesso. D'altra parte tu hai ragione. E lo so bene che é dura tenere testa a un adolescente. Ma non ci metterei in mezzo i sentimenti suoi per te. É solo paraculismo il suo. E lei picchia dove vede che picchiando incrina. Basta essere solo altrettanto paraculo. Non sarai mica meno furba di una ragazzina, no? Questo è il gioco delle parti lei sta giocando sporco e forse anche non coscientemente ma non devi cedere. Vale sempre il detto: Meglio che pianga tu un'oretta che io tutta la vita. Perché questo è. Lo facciamo per il loro bene.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non stupisce l'atteggiamento dell'adolescente
> In un momento in cui sono indifferenti verso i genitori lei si trova a dover rendere conto anche a qualcuno che non sia suo padre o sua madre.
> Una figura adulta in più quando già due probabilmente nella sua testa sono troppe.
> Non credo sia una cosa personale anzi ne sono sicura. Mio figlio ha 18 anni e l'altro 14 sono certa che chiunque fosse al fianco mio o di mio marito non sarebbe ben accetto se non totalmente fuori dalla loro vita (cosa che secondo me continua ad essere l'ideale) che sentono già "invasa" dai genitori.


Neanche a me stupisce e capisco tutto. Solo che non è facile da "esterna" gestire tutto quanto 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto cosa hai scritto ...
> 
> ...



E' un bellissimo consiglio quello che mi hai dato e te ne ringrazio. Io e lei non ci siamo scelte, ci ritroviamo a gestire una relazione in qualche modo "imposta". Io amo il padre e prendo tutto il pacchetto che lo riguarda, così come fa lui con me. Io sono l'adulta e lei la ragazzina, non lo dimentico mai, ma non ho il potere della persona di famiglia nè quello dell'amica; mi sento un'entità estranea (adesso) che non sa come muoversi di fronte alla sua chiusura, che poi si stempera serenamente dopo un po' che siamo insieme, come persone intendo. E' come se ogni volta arrivasse caricata a pallettoni  e poi si rendesse conto, col tempo, che non ce n'è ragione perchè scopre che non ha nulla da temere da me, anzi. Mi arriva attraverso di lei la carica negativa della madre che lei, giustamente, fa fatica a disinnescare, forse con qualche senso di colpa se prova a volermi un po' di bene.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma ci vuole sempre una stretta complicità col padre.. Nell'atteggiamento di lei..
> 
> A trovarsi spiazzati è un volo..
> E a trovarsi isolati in piccole ma fastidiose situazioni, altrettanto


La complicità col padre c'è sempre, ma purtroppo non basta.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che con il padre bisogna trovare una via. È implicito.
> 
> ...


Sullla necessità di paletti e limiti io e il padre siamo sulla stessa linea, solo che lui vedendola una sola volta al mese per qualche giorno a volte non se la sente di essere tropo categorico e di rivestire sempre e solo il ruolo di dettatore di leggi, dunque cede alle abitudini malsane di lei (tipo restare col telefono acceso tutta la notte) per non far si che i giorni trascorsi insieme siano forieri di discussioni perenni. Porca puttana, è un mondo difficile 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> Il problema è se i limiti glieli da Mary che è fra vari fuochi, e a un bel momento arriva il suo uomo (padre) e gli dice: certo anche tu.. Hai un po esagerato.. Suvvia, in fondo è una ragazzina...."
> 
> E li ti trovi col cerino in mano...



Mio marito non mi ha mai rimproverata per qualcosa che riguardi le figlie, mai. Noi ne parliamo sempre prima da soli e così ognuno dei due ha carta bianca coi figli dell'altro, nella più completa fiducia. Peccato che 'sti stronzetti riescano comunque a darci del filo da torcere



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certe regole vanno stabilite prima tra gli adulti, e cioè che non si discute davanti alla ragazza.
> Se glielo dice in privato, è tutt'altra storia. Ma Mary ha da gestire un SUO legame con la ragazza.
> ...


A volte sono io a consentirle di usarmi, ma glielo dico che ne sono consapevole e le spiego anche perchè lo faccio. Però sembra che a lei non importino le motivazioni, ma solo i risultati e/o i suoi obiettivi. Va dritta come un treno.



Minerva ha detto:


> dovrà farlo.
> a mio parere il benessere e l'equilibrio dei figli è sempre una priorità davanti alla quale rancori verso i coniugi passano senz'altro in secondo piano .padre e madre devono ragionare su questo per poi cercare collaborazione di giudizio con i due nuovi rispettivi partners.
> pretendiamo che questi ragazzi si adattino a tutto ma è comprensibile che siano disorientati



E' comprensibilissimo che siano disorientati e che ronzino come api impazzite alla ricerca di chi è capace di fermarli. I famosi muri contro i quali è necessario cozzare per darsi una regolata e riflettere e crescere. 
In questo caso esiste uno spazio infinito nel quale sbattere le alucce senza che nessuno batta ciglio, senza che nessuno provi a dire un NO!!!! e in cui quasi tutti gli adulti coinvolti accarezzano, baciano, comprano, esaudiscono. Per essere sfanculati regolarmente pure tra l'altro. Io non ci sto a far parte di questa massa adorante e accondiscendente, non me la sento e non lo ritengo giusto, ma d'altro canto nella mia posizione è ben difficile percorrere altre strade.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Le famiglie dove tutto si risolve con una chiacchierata e una risata finale esistono solo nei telefilm. Noi non siamo né i Bradford, né i Cunningham e ci dobbiamo vivere tutte le difficoltà
> :abbraccio:
> 
> È difficile anche per noi.


Grazie per l'abbraccio (che ricambio) e le preziose riflessioni 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli accordi sono la teoria..
> Il lavoro sporco sul campo è la pratica.. E magari mi riferisco a situazioni che ho visto io, e saranno lontane anni luce dalla tua realtà, ma è bene a ogni evenienza "sporcarsi" prudentemente il giusto, con la figlia del proprio partner...
> 
> Per la salute di voi come coppia intendo.
> ...


Sarà assurdo, ma sui figli miei e suoi, noi due ci comprendiamo al volo; siamo proprio sulla stessa linea. E quando capita di non esserlo siamo reciprocamente preziosi per sfangarla. Epperò, nonostante tutto, la situazione risulta sempre foriera di nuovi aggiustamenti e difficoltà inedite


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si ma non è un problema suo se gli adulti non sono coerenti e uniti tra loro nel darle una educazione. Il problema è il vostro. Il suo mestiere adesso é cercare di fare solo quel cazzo che le pare. Il vostro è non consentirlo. Se foste in due e non foste uniti sarebbe lo stesso. D'altra parte tu hai ragione. E lo so bene che é dura tenere testa a un adolescente. Ma non ci metterei in mezzo i sentimenti suoi per te. É solo paraculismo il suo. E lei picchia dove vede che picchiando incrina. Basta essere solo altrettanto paraculo.* Non sarai mica meno furba di una ragazzina, no? *Questo è il gioco delle parti lei sta giocando sporco e forse anche non coscientemente ma non devi cedere. Vale sempre il detto: Meglio che pianga tu un'oretta che io tutta la vita. Perché questo è. Lo facciamo per il loro bene.


Faccio fatica a rispondere alla domanda in neretto perchè è spesso accaduto che si, sono stata molto meno furba di una ragazzina. Purtroppo. Il perchè risiede nel fatto che non è nelle mie corde manipolare chicchessia per ottenere qualcosa, dunque non riconosco il meccanismo quando viene messo in atto con me. Ora inizio a farlo, ma mi costa molta fatica imparare qualcosa di cui non conosco l'abc. La presa per il culo è il suo pane quotidiano, è proprio un modo di relazionarsi che le viene facile, che le è stato insegnato (lo dico a ragione e con cognizione di causa) che vedo praticato dalla madre nei miei confronti (non azzardo considerazioni che riguardino altri) per esempio e di cui non riesco a capacitarmi. Nel mio mondo familiare e amicale semplicemente non esiste. Per dire la madre quando ci si vedeva era tutta zucchero e miele e complimenti e caffettini e sorrisini, salvo un minuto dopo darmi della zoccola in un messaggio all'ex marito che provvedeva  regolarmente a rimetterla a posto con scuse da parte di lei, in un tourbillon di nonsense dal quale mi sono chiamata fuori dall'estate scorsa. Dammi della troia e quello che ti pare, non posso impedirlo, ma non ti consento più di sorridermi e di prendermi per il culo confondendo le acque di chiunque ti graviti intorno, figlie in primis. Mi detesti? Ok. Sei gelosa? Ok. Stammi lontana però. Viviti le tue problematiche irrisolte senza inquinare la mia vita. 
E in tutta questa merda c'è la piccola. Cosa dovrebbe e potrebbe fare? Se ha una relazione decente con me sente che fa un torto alla madre, se mi tratta male sente che non è giusto perchè sa che non lo merito. Stellina. Certe volte vorrei solo abbracciarla per dirle che va tutto bene, che ha tanto bene intorno a sè e per sè, ma che siamo confusi anche noi e di perdonarci, se riesce.


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Domande secche: se un adolescente fa fatica ad accettare il/la nuovo/a compagna dei genitori separati, come ci si comporta? Il/la nuova arrivata quale postura è bene che attui con la/il ragazzo? E se consideriamo che lo si conosca e frequenti da più di un decennio, che lo sia accolto in casa come e più di un figlio proprio da quando era piccolissimo e che ora ci si ritrovi a fronteggiare un'ostilità inedita, cosa è bene fare soprattutto alla luce del fatto che l'adolescente stesso affermi che non è affatto la persona che non gli va giù quanto il "ruolo" che riveste, perchè in fondo in fondo al cuore culla il desiderio che i propri genitori siano insieme?


Cara Mary io non saprei consigliarti ma per fortuna gli altri ti hanno dato degli spunti preziosi che servono molto anche a me.È un 3d importante per molti questo....Quello che ti posso dire è pazienza e darti un augurio di serenità .


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cara Mary io non saprei consigliarti ma per fortuna gli altri ti hanno dato degli spunti preziosi che servono molto anche a me.È un 3d importante per molti questo....Quello che ti posso dire è pazienza e darti un augurio di serenità .



Grazie, dolce Eratò


----------



## passante (14 Aprile 2016)

ciao Mary, ti rimando alcune cose che a me sono arrivate dai tuoi post, non perché siano necessariamente "vere", ma perché ti puoi chiedere, così come sono arrivate a me, se per caso non arrivano alla ragazza.

 tra l'altro: quanti anni ha?

la prima non è simpatica, ma te la voglio scrivere lo stesso. dai tuoi primi post a me è arrivata rabbia, insofferenza, senso dell'ingiustizia subita, voglia di difendere te stessa. non altro. solo nell'ultimo mi è arrivata qualche cosa che assomigliava alla tenerezza, ma ancora di più, ti dirò, a una sorta di condiscendenza. te lo dico perché credo ti possa essere utile chiederti non solo che cosa provi per lei, ma anche, e soprattutto che cosa lei pensa (o sente) che tu provi per lei.

la seconda è questa. 



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> la ex (...) a me sembra che lei sia proprio infastidita dal fatto che* mio marito parli di me e dei miei figli come della sua famiglia*.


pensa se le ex moglie ne è infastidita, quanto la figlia ne è invece addolorata e quanta rabbia le mette dentro questa cosa. la domanda che si porta dentro è "e io?". non bello, non facile. mi dirai che tuo marito con lei non parla in questi termini, non voglio certo pensare il contrario, ma di certo il messaggio in qualche modo (e non mi riferisco alla madre) le arriva, il messaggio che la sua famiglia siete voi, non lei.

spero di non essere stato troppo pesante...


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Aprile 2016)

passante ha detto:


> ciao Mary, ti rimando alcune cose che a me sono arrivate dai tuoi post, non perché siano necessariamente "vere", ma perché ti puoi chiedere, così come sono arrivate a me, se per caso non arrivano alla ragazza.
> 
> tra l'altro: quanti anni ha?
> 
> ...



Ciao, la ragazza ha 16 anni e la conosco da quando ne aveva due. Puoi immaginare, tra l'altro non avendo io figlie femmine, come l'abbia potuta amare fin da quando era un frugoletto indifeso, senza mai voler prendere il posto nè neanche lontanamente assomigliare alla mamma. Credo di essere stata brava nel mostrarle sempre tutto il bene senza sforare, rimanendo al mio posto. Pensa che quando era piccina mi chiedeva se poteva chiamarmi mamma quando era con me, e io l'abbracciavo e le dicevo che non era possibile, che la mamma è una sola, ma che quando era con me io ci sarei stata esattamente come c'ero per i miei figli, e che anche quando non c'ero avrebbe potuto contare sempre su di me per qualsiasi cosa. E' capitato spesso che facessimo fronte unico al cospetto del padre ("tu non puoi capire noi femmine") e che l'abbia aiutata a farsi comprendere dal papà quando era troppo rigido o proprio non riusciva ad entrare in dinamiche tipicamente femminili. E' stato sempre così, un piacere stare insieme. E' solo da poco più di un anno che tutto è cambiato.


Rifletterò sull'ultima parte del tuo post. Di sicuro immagino che possa sentirsi esclusa, anche se noi tutti  la consideriamo un elemento della famiglia a tutti gli effetti perchè lo è. Qui da noi ha il suo spazio e la casa è sempre aperta per lei; le abbiamo anche detto che quando e se vuole può venire a studiare qui, a starci per sempre, ne saremmo solo felici. Ma non è facile per lei trovarsi inquella che può percepire come un terra di mezzo, lo capisco.


----------

